# no display on bootup



## SatanOnCrack (Oct 16, 2010)

hello every 1, hope all of u are doing better then me....
first tihngs first, my specs are:
*Motherboard= asus p5kvm
processor= intel dual-core e2160
ram= kingston 1gb*2 667
gpu= xfx9600gt
power supply= cooler master 460watts*
now i used to have my processor overclocked to 2.6 ghz on 1.25 v and it used to work fine. however i took it apart to change the casing but now it dosent give any display. when i first started my pc in the new casing everything was working but it stopped cos i forgot to put the 6 pin cable on my 9600gt so there was tearing on the screen. i turned the pc off and started it again it wasnt giving any display....this used to happen before but i used to take all the cables out of motherboard and reset the board by changing the jumper and talking out the battery......but this time it wont work, when i turn it on it starts than stops and starts again without giving any display the fan on the gpu is working and motherboard light is also on......it will be very helpfull i f guys can help me identify the fault with any of my hardware. i cant figure out whats causing the problem. thanks in advance


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you install motherboard standoffs? Also do you have another video card you can try?


----------



## SatanOnCrack (Oct 16, 2010)

my pc is rightnow caseless, ive placed my motherboard on its box...plus how do u tell if ur processor is dead. im thinking its the processor thats causing problems.. when i take out the ram there is no beep or anything. i dont have any extra vga but ive plugged the cable in th onboard vga i think it should display bios.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Try reseting the cmos (remove the battery on the motherboard for 5 min with the computer unplugged.


----------



## SatanOnCrack (Oct 16, 2010)

tried that several time even left it out for the whole day but no progress.......ive read somewhere that if the processor is working it gets hot, ive checked it after running for couple of mins and its getting hot does that mean my processor is fine? . everything seems to work, the gpu fan, psu fan and motherboard light i can even hear the hard drive. im really getting annoyed with problem cos cant seem to pin point the fault.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you have another power supply you can try with it? If anything you damaged the motherboard by having the video card try to pull all of its power through the connector rather than the 6 pin connector.

Your cpu should be fine compared to the other things in your system it is pretty durable.

You also say there is no beep when you try to boot without ram, does it beep when there is ram?
CompTIA A+ says 
Beeps --- Meaning
Steady, short beeps --- Power supply may be bad
Long continuous beep tone --- Memory failure
Steady, long beeps	--- Power supply bad
No beep --- Power supply bad, system not plugged in, or power not turned on
No beep --- If everything seems to be functioning correctly there may be a problem with the 'beeper' itself. The system will normally beep one short beep.
One long, two short beeps --- Video card failure


----------



## SatanOnCrack (Oct 16, 2010)

i really appreciate ur help man. my computer dosent beep at all with or without the ram plus o u think motherboard is faulty ....i dont have an extra power supply yet but it powers up the mb and the fan is also working. i guess i have to take it to the local pc shop.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Your welcome.
Yes its either the motherboard or the power supply, if you have a reputable shop they should not charge you much just to use a test power supply to see if that is the issue. If it is not I'd say a new motherboard is in order.(If this is the case depending on your monetary situation it may be better just to build a new system using some of the old parts from your current system) Whatever you do don't buy parts at the shop they often charge more than the part cost and sell low quality goods at high quality prices, not all are like this but its best to play it safe. 
Post back with the results and we can help determine your best course of action. PM me if i do not respond.

Edit-Depending on the cost of it you may want to get your video card tested. Also did you remove the video card completely when trying to use the on board video?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SatanOnCrack said:


> my computer dosent beep at all with or without the ram plus o u think motherboard is faulty


Does your Mobo have a speaker? No beps, with NO RAM installed, points to a faulty Mobo.


----------



## SatanOnCrack (Oct 16, 2010)

yes tyree u were right mobo was the problem......appricate ur help


----------

